# Gmk In Queensland



## Batz (27/4/05)

GMK will be in Queensland in July , ring the police quick !!

Guys
I would like to put on a brew day for old Kenny , I know I am not there yet but hell getting close , I am sure I can have the brewery up and running by then.
Is anyone interested in attending a hinterland brewday?
Your welcome to sleep the night , drive or I will pick you up at the train station.

What do you think?

Batz


----------



## Ross (27/4/05)

Batz,

I'd be up for it - but booked a flight to UK on the 18th July & won't be be back till end August. 
So if before, count me in :beer: ...


----------



## jgriffin (27/4/05)

I'll be up for it. What part of the coast you moving to again? I know a budding brewer or two on the sunshine coast.


----------



## Batz (27/4/05)

OK Ross
Kenny is saying between 12-25 july , so I suppose a weekend would suit most people .

Batz


----------



## Ross (27/4/05)

Well make me a maybe Batz - Wife might not appreciate me away on our last w/e together for a couple of months - & I will have just got back from a 2 to 3 week car trip round Vic/SA/NSW... Wouldn't be dead for quids  ...


----------



## Tallgum (27/4/05)

Yeh well, Batz Im not far from where youre setting up the brewery and you can always count me in on a good piss up and if you want a hand organising it just yell. I know a few hotels locally with cheap accomodation if you want to make a weekend of it. :beer: :chug: :beer: :chug:


----------



## Batz (27/4/05)

Tallgum said:


> Yeh well, Batz Im not far from where youre setting up the brewery and you can always count me in on a good piss up and if you want a hand organising it just yell. I know a few hotels locally with cheap accomodation if you want to make a weekend of it. :beer: :chug: :beer: :chug:
> [post="56512"][/post]​




Pomona is just up the road , cheap to stay in the pub there , good too.

Batz


----------



## nonicman (28/4/05)

Count me in Batz. :beer:


----------



## Hoops (28/4/05)

Batz, as long as I'm not away with work count me in.

Hoops


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/4/05)

I,ll be there to if I can Batz, it would be good to put some faces to names, lnice drive down from Bundy and few beers, sounds good.

Andrew


----------



## GMK (28/4/05)

i am also happy to attend a Brisbane Gathering for/with those taht cant get upto The Batz Brewery...


Does any one want to arrange one.


----------



## Hoops (28/4/05)

Ken

Will have to see how organised my house/brewery is by then.
Should have the HERMS system up and running by then.
Will see how we're going a bit closer to the date.

Hoops


----------



## Snow (28/4/05)

I'm keen for a Sunshine Coast or Brisbane get together, pending management approval :unsure: 

Weekend of the 16th is good for me.

- Snow


----------



## GMK (25/5/05)

Ok - here is an update on the times.

Leaving Adelaide on 6 Jul 2005 - hoping to arrive in Brisbane Fri 8 or sat 9th.
Have to take Mangement to the airport at 7.00 am Sunday morning 17 Jul and pick her up wed just after lunch.
Then we leave on 26Jul.

So - what do u guys want to organise - what day is good for the 
"Batz Brewery Tour" and the other get togethers....


----------



## Hoops (25/5/05)

Have to add a night at the Bulimba micro-brewery in there somewhere :beer:


----------



## STEVENALI (26/5/05)

Hi is the Motel in Cooroy still open?Steve Rush Bundaberg


----------



## Batz (26/5/05)

STEVENALI said:


> Hi is the Motel in Cooroy still open?Steve Rush Bundaberg
> [post="60785"][/post]​




That's all gone a bit up market , I think Pomona pub would be cheapest.
They have a room there with several single beds , sort of like back packers , I am sure that would be cheap shared between a few.
Otherwise I think it's $30.00 a single.

I still have to be ready for a visit by then , will let you all know in a week or two.

Batz


----------



## Snow (26/5/05)

Hoops said:


> Have to add a night at the Bulimba micro-brewery in there somewhere :beer:
> [post="60717"][/post]​




How about an Oxford 152 get together on the Friday 15th July?

- Snow


----------



## Hoops (26/5/05)

EDIT:

DAMN DAMN DAMN

Busy on the night of the 15th


----------



## Batz (26/5/05)

Kenny
I looks as if the 22nd-23rd July would be best for us , sorry I know your family will have set off back to Adelaide by then.

What about you other guys would that suit?
Perhaps the brew day 22nd and then you could head home Sunday morning , I will have a couple of beds spare , couple of swags on the floor , still more floor space for your swags.
Don't expect anything fancy as we will still be in the throws of setting up here , bar will not be a goer but keg fridge will.
Have a think and let me know if you can make it , Doc? Johnno? POL? train trip?

If you would rather stay at the Pomona pub I will check out prices.

Batz


----------



## Ross (26/5/05)

Off to the UK for 7 weeks on the 18th, so guess I'll have to miss this one...


----------



## Doc (26/5/05)

Batz said:


> Have a think and let me know if you can make it , Doc? Johnno? POL? train trip?
> 
> If you would rather stay at the Pomona pub I will check out prices.
> 
> ...



A big can't do from me unfortunately. I'll be in the US mid July, then NZ end of July. I'm sure you will all have many beers without me though :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (27/5/05)

I am happy with 22 -23 jul Batz - last weekend in QLD so what ever night suits u and most people i am happy with...

Ken...


----------



## jaytee (27/5/05)

> A big can't do from me unfortunately. I'll be in the US mid July, then NZ end of July. I'm sure you will all have many beers without me though



Doc, that's very bad timing indeed.

The best time to be in NZ would be the first two weekends of July - Westpac Wellington followed by Eden Park ..


----------



## Doc (27/5/05)

jaytee said:


> > A big can't do from me unfortunately. I'll be in the US mid July, then NZ end of July. I'm sure you will all have many beers without me though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I was supposed to be in Wellington for the Lions game, but the tickets didn't come through :angry:
My mate has just scored tickets to the Wellington Lions vs the Lions game in mid June, but I can't make it that week either :angry:
Have you got tickets ?
I enjoyed the Monteiths Winter Ale with the Pork Belly at the Tasting Room when I was there last week though. I'll be having some more of that in July :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jaytee (27/5/05)

Got tickets to the Lions vs Lions as part of the season pass.
Went in the ballot and got the gauranteed seats as season pass holders.

Just waiting for the drunken (ticketless) hoardes to arrive and then see how high the prices go for the Test


----------



## jaytee (27/5/05)

Got tickets to the Lions vs Lions as part of the season pass.
Went in the ballot and got the gauranteed test seats as season pass holders.

Just waiting for the drunken (ticketless) hoardes to arrive and then see how high the prices go for the Test


----------



## wee stu (27/5/05)

Ross said:


> Off to the UK for 7 weeks on the 18th, so guess I'll have to miss this one...
> [post="60908"][/post]​






Doc said:


> A big can't do from me unfortunately. I'll be in the US mid July, then NZ end of July. I'm sure you will all have many beers without me though :lol:
> [post="60932"][/post]​



C'mon guys - just 'cos GMK is heading North - it is no reason to leave the country :lol:


----------



## Ross (27/5/05)

wee stu said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Off to the UK for 7 weeks on the 18th, so guess I'll have to miss this one...
> ...



His reputation preceeds him, seemed the safest choice


----------



## Snow (27/5/05)

Oh man the 22-23rd July is the weekend of my Wife's birthday! :angry: 

I don't think they invented enough brownie points for me to go on that weekend!  

Kenny, do you want to catch up at the Bulimba Brewery? What date would suit you best?

- Snow


----------



## Snow (27/5/05)

I just found out the International Beverage Festival is being held on the Gold Coast that weekend (see this topic for details. Bit of a clash? I'm going to ask my wife if she really needs a bithday this year.... :unsure: 

- Snow


----------



## GMK (27/5/05)

That is right snow....

How about we arrange the Sunday for the International Beer Festival.
Go up to Batz's place on the friday and come back late Sat...

Might be able to drag Batz back with us for Sunday's International Beer Show.

What do u reckon guys.


----------



## Batz (27/5/05)

Snow said:


> Oh man the 22-23rd July is the weekend of my Wife's birthday! :angry:
> 
> I don't think they invented enough brownie points for me to go on that weekend!
> 
> ...




Guess what honey?
Have I treat for you , going to take you up to the sunshine coast hinterlands for your birthday !!
Nice little pub it'll be so nice  
Gotta skip off for a day but :huh: 


Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (27/5/05)

I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Would be good to meet and greet but hard to plan that far ahead without the boss's approval.


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/05)

Looks like I'll be there Batz.  Found an old sleeping bag the kids used to use for school camps so I'll soon be on first name terms with your floorboards.


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

And your most welcome too , you score a bed at this stage Pete I haven't had many positive I'll be there yet.

Let me know who else would be brewing with the old fossil Kenny , I have a few spare beds , couple of swags as well.

Few beers bit of a feed brew a beer , perhaps for the ANAWBS !

Cheers Batz



PS. What I'll do is score some tucker for a barby tea , eggs and bacon breccy , we can all chuck in a few bucks


----------



## Hoops (16/6/05)

Barring some unforseen catastrophy I'm there Batz!
:chug:


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

Great
At this stage we have

Kenny (GMK)
Tidalpete
nonicoman
Hoops

All staying at batz for the night , wonder who's sharing GMK's double bed?

Not me before you start big d !! :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

Yeasts

I'll have these yeasts at the brew day if anyone wants a swap , or I'll give you one if you don't have a swap.

Let me know so I can prepare a starter


1028
1098
2007
2112
2308
2633
1056

Batz


----------



## Hoops (16/6/05)

Wow that's a few different yeasts theere Batz - I will have to take some bottles of steralised water for samples for slants


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

I'll have them in starters ready if you want them

Batz


----------



## big d (16/6/05)

would love to come down to the new set up batz however im heading over to the state you just left.damn return accomodation probs means i have to spend another week in perth drinking lcpa and visiting the international beer shop.lifes hard at times.  

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (17/6/05)

OK - when i am in Brisbane - will not have access to the AHB.

Batz - are we getting there friday night - brewing sat and coming back to bris on the sat night so that we can make the International Beer festival on sunday?
If we are going sat night then that is OK too.

Happy to have a meet with snow ross and any of the other guys.
sun morn 4Jul is out and wed 07Jul lunch time is no good.

So what dates do u guys want to organise...


----------



## nonicman (17/6/05)

Might be a bit impractical travelling to the Gold Coast/Brisbane after a brew day. Just a thought.


----------



## Snow (17/6/05)

GMK said:


> OK - when i am in Brisbane - will not have access to the AHB.
> 
> Batz - are we getting there friday night - brewing sat and coming back to bris on the sat night so that we can make the International Beer festival on sunday?
> If we are going sat night then that is OK too.
> ...


 What about a session at the Bulimba micro on the night of Friday 8th? Hoops? Ross? Nonic? Alternatively, Im good anytime the following weekend.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (17/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Might be a bit impractical travelling to the Gold Coast/Brisbane after a brew day. Just a thought.
> [post="63779"][/post]​




I have to agree here

I thought the whole idea of staying at my place,was so we could have a few beers while doing a brew.

I don't want anyone driving away from here and putting themselves or others in danger , let alone your licence.

Batz


----------



## GMK (17/6/05)

ok then - all settled.

So what night/day do you want us up Batz....

Friday night or sat morning.

Ken...


----------



## Batz (17/6/05)

GMK said:


> ok then - all settled.
> 
> So what night/day do you want us up Batz....
> 
> ...




Fellow Qeensland brewers :beer: 
It makes not a wet hop flower a differance to me either way

What suits you guys?...

Batz


----------



## Snow (21/6/05)

Snow said:


> What about a session at the Bulimba micro on the night of Friday 8th? Hoops? Ross? Nonic? Alternatively, Im good anytime the following weekend.
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="63810"][/post]​



So, guys - is anyone keen to get together at Oxford 152 on this night? Just trying to organise my social calendar...  .

- Snow


----------



## TidalPete (21/6/05)

Batz said:


> And your most welcome too , you score a bed at this stage Pete I haven't had many positive I'll be there yet.
> 
> Let me know who else would be brewing with the old fossil Kenny , I have a few spare beds , couple of swags as well.
> 
> ...



I'll take you up on the bed offer if you're serious Batz :super: . My crook back likes something soft  . No worries throwing a few bucks into the kitty. Can you PM me if the date changes?


----------



## GMK (21/6/05)

Snow - we are planning on getting into Brisbane on the friday hopefully late arvo - so - should be able to get there some time.

What is the address....


----------



## Snow (21/6/05)

Oxford 152 is at 152 Oxford St, Bulimba.

- Snow


----------



## nonicman (21/6/05)

A tentative (85%) yes from here Snow.


----------



## Hoops (21/6/05)

I may be busy that night but if I am available I will be there
Bring on the APA :chug: (and the waitress we had last time h34r: )

Hoops


----------



## Batz (21/6/05)

Well looks at this stage that we have five fellow brewers staying the night.

I have three spare beds, two doubles and a single , I have a couple of self inflating camping beds or swags.

If possiable can you bring sleeping bags?
Will take the pressure of my wife finding bedding blankets etc
I suppose two guys in a double is just a bit cosy even for SA :unsure: brewers, so someone is going to have to put up there hand to swag it on the floor.

I will write up instructions on how to get to the thriving metropolis of Kin Kin , then on to Batz Brewery. Will PM you these details.

Now I take it brewers will arrive Saturday morning , takes around 1 3/4 hours from Brissy.
Any idea what time you would arrive?
Do we want lunch here?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (21/6/05)

Batz said:


> Well looks at this stage that we have five fellow brewers staying the night.
> 
> I have three spare beds, two doubles and a single , I have a couple of self inflating camping beds or swags.
> 
> ...



Batz,
I _may _be able to score a double & a single inflatable mattress if needed. I will find out & let you know. What time do you intend to start working your magic? I can arrive 8.30-9.00am if that's ok & a liquid lunch is fine by me.


----------



## Batz (22/6/05)

I have two inflatable mattress , also two swags

Around 10.00 I think would be good if it's Ok by those from Brissy

Perhaps I could score some pies and pasties , that'll be easy and would not get in the way of brewing/sampling  

Batz


----------



## nonicman (22/6/05)

I'm happy with a swag, and chunking in for food sounds good as well as bringing something for the BBQ.


----------



## Batz (22/6/05)

nonicman said:


> I'm happy with a swag, and chunking in for food sounds good as well as bringing something for the BBQ.
> [post="64515"][/post]​




Good idea nonicman
Everyone bring something to chuck on the BBQ for tea , I grab some pies and pasties from Pomona bakery for lunch.
Eggs and bacon for breccy
Too easy !

Batz


----------



## GMK (22/6/05)

Batz

Sound Bloody Good allready - Ok we aim to get there by 10.00 am.

I will be staying out at Ferny Hills - any chance one of you guys can swing by and pick me up on the way - that way my wife can keep the car for her and teh kids.

Will bring a special Port up for the pre bed drinks.


----------



## Hoops (22/6/05)

Batz said:


> Now I take it brewers will arrive Saturday morning , takes around 1 3/4 hours from Brissy.
> Any idea what time you would arrive?
> Do we want lunch here?
> 
> ...


You give me a time and I should be there an hour or 2 after that :lol: 

10am sounds good to me (so I'll see you around 12 knowing me)
Will bring something to slap on the BBQ for dinner, and some cash for the bacon & eggs.

Hoops


----------



## GMK (22/6/05)

Need a lift to Batz's Brewery...

ANy of you guys going can stop by Ferny Hills and pick me up?


----------



## TidalPete (22/6/05)

GMK said:


> Need a lift to Batz's Brewery...
> 
> ANy of you guys going can stop by Ferny Hills and pick me up?



If I could I would GMK. Used to live at Ferny Hills 25 years ago, so you're a little late.  I'm Looking forward to meeting you at the Batz residence & I'm sure that there will be someone coming up from Brissie who will save you the trouble of taking the train. Qld hospitality rules ok! :blink:


----------



## sluggerdog (22/6/05)

What's the date for this again? If I am free and can come, then I can pick GMK up on the way though, ferny hills is close by to me..


----------



## Batz (22/6/05)

It Saturday the 23rd




Batz


----------



## Hoops (22/6/05)

Sorry Ken missed it before, I may be able to give you a lift.
Will have to organise it with everyone - I'll probably have the ute so can take anyones kegs up if they need to?

Hoops


----------



## Batz (22/6/05)

Hoops said:


> I'll probably have the ute so can take anyones kegs up if they need to?
> 
> Hoops
> [post="64631"][/post]​




Yahoo !!! :beer: :beerbang:  

Batz


----------



## Hoops (22/6/05)

Batz said:


> Hoops said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably have the ute so can take anyones kegs up if they need to?
> ...


AAAAAAAAH! I better get brewing!


----------



## sluggerdog (22/6/05)

Sorry no I cannot come, that saturday is our yearly xmas in july party so I'll have the spit roast up and cranking.. and of course the beer flowing..


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/05)

Batz said:


> It Saturday the 23rd
> Batz



Batz,
All is teed up. I will bring up a double & a single inflatable mattress at 10.00AM


----------



## Batz (23/6/05)

Great

Talking to my wife about the food etc , she seems to think if we got it all it would be easier for all.

I would guess $20.00 would cover the pies/pasties, BBQ and brecky , sound fair?
Will let you know if it works out more or less.

Batz


----------



## GMK (23/6/05)

no worries - whatever you work out will be fine...

Ken...


----------



## Hoops (23/6/05)

$20 is fine with me


----------



## Crispy (23/6/05)

GMK said:


> So what night/day do you want us up Batz....
> 
> Ken...
> [post="63839"][/post]​



Nice turn of phrase, Ken.

Make sure you post a pic of the event... :lol: 

Crispy


----------



## nonicman (23/6/05)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/05)

Hoops said:


> $20 is fine with me
> [post="64786"][/post]​



And me.


----------



## Batz (23/6/05)

Back to yeasts

On page 3 of this thread I have listed some yeasts starters I have , if you want one or all of these let me know and I'll have them ready.

If anyone has 
1084
1275
1728
I'll very much appreciate a starter

Batz


----------



## nonicman (24/6/05)

Hoping to get some 1728 (have exhausted what I had) in the next week or two so will have a fresh stubbie starter.


----------



## Hoops (26/6/05)

Alrighty I have filled a 3Gal keg with a half Amarillo half Cascade APA ready for the brewday.

Batz I have some 1084 slurry in the fridge but it has been there for about 2 months so not sure how viable it is. I could make a starter up on the magnetic stirrer and split that up?

Hoops

EDIT - I may be able to do some 1762 starters by then if my G&G order gets here this week. Anyone want some?


----------



## big d (26/6/05)

as per crispys post.some photos of the event will be great.  looking forward to the post gathering tales and photos already  


big d


----------



## Batz (27/6/05)

I'll be keen on a 1762 starter thanks Hoops

Big d , Photos and over inflated stories usually follow brew days , in fact they are bound too.....Kenny will be there :lol: :lol: 


Batz


----------



## GMK (29/6/05)

Snow is Organising a Get Together on Friday Night 8th July at the bulimba Micro in Oxford Street.

Me and my Twin brother should eb there around 7.30pm.

Looking forward to meeting as many QLD AHBer's there - and existing GMKenterprises customers/potential customers as possible  :lol: 

Looking forward to :beer:  

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Snow (29/6/05)

So who else form the Brisbane crowd will be there? C'mon guys - the more the merrier!

- Snow


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

Snow said:


> So who else form the Brisbane crowd will be there? C'mon guys - the more the merrier!
> 
> - Snow
> [post="65357"][/post]​



Snow,

I'm an almost definate - Haven't been home much & off to UK on the 18th so not pushing my luck too much...


----------



## adam (29/6/05)

I'll be there - its time i met all you legends!!


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

Well you never know , bit a swinging things and maybe I can be there

So this is in the city ??

Batz


----------



## tdh (29/6/05)

Two Kenny's?????????????


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

tdh said:


> Two Kenny's?????????????
> [post="65412"][/post]​




Terrifying isn't it Thomas  

I didn't think this world would be big enough for one ....let alone two Kennys :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (29/6/05)

Batz said:


> tdh said:
> 
> 
> > Two Kenny's?????????????
> ...



I'm a definate now - see you there Kenny - wifes dropping & picking me up - she's a spouse in a million


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

Guys

Is this place in the city?

Batz


----------



## Hoops (29/6/05)

Pretty much in the city Batz


----------



## Coodgee (29/6/05)

think I will come along and meet some of you guys. maybe swap some yeast.


----------



## big d (29/6/05)

i just gotta ask

who cloned kenny   

a picture of the two brothers would be priceless.


----------



## Batz (29/6/05)

big d said:


> i just gotta ask
> 
> who cloned kenny
> 
> ...




Someone with a very sick sense or humour I would suggest big d :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## GMK (29/6/05)

We are not identical twins - I am taller, rounder, louder and joined the RAAF.

He is shorter and joined the Army - and is still in there at Enogerra.


----------



## TidalPete (30/6/05)

Hoops said:


> Pretty much in the city Batz



And just a short walk up Oxford St from the cross-river ferry if you're not driving.


----------



## Snow (30/6/05)

Sounds like this is turning out to be a great AHB get-together! Should we think about booking a table, or is there plenty of room to stand around and "mingle"? Adam, you're the local, what do you reckon?

What time will you guys get there? I was planning on going straight after work, so around 6.00. 

Looking forward to trying that pale ale after I missed out on the session there when Boots was in town :chug: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

This meetup sounds good, think I might have to work my way out of my already comitted plans to try and get there for this.

Funny thing is, we were walking around oxford st on the weekend, saw oxford 182 and thought, why do I know this name, sounds so familar....

Won't put my name down for a definate however I am a maybe, would love to come and meet up with all the AHB'ers.


----------



## adam (30/6/05)

Snow, there should be room to stand around although there is generally a bit of a crowd on a Friday night. If we can get some rough numbers I am happy to ask the Manager about reserving some space (maybe in front of the kettles!!) 
They do bar snacks there which are reasonably priced but an actual meal can be expensive.
I should be able to get there by 6pm and am happy to swoop on a table even if we cant reserve one.


----------



## nonicman (30/6/05)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it down, depends on work commitments. I did pop into the 152 on Saturday for lunch. Enjoyed the Pale Ale which IMHO was more like a APA and very enjoyable (citrus hop favour, but not much nose). The Stout was good too. Small serves though, for someone use to NSW schooners and Imperial pints.


----------



## Batz (30/6/05)

Arrr! stale hop flowers! :angry: 

Can't make it we have some outlaws arriving for that weekend , Oh well see some of you at the brew day

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

Just conned the misus into picking me up so I will be there, just have to bus it over..

Looking forward to meeting up..


----------



## Temple of Seth (30/6/05)

This sounds like a great thing to me. I didn't see the date though.


----------



## sluggerdog (30/6/05)

8th of july, next friday night about 6...


Correct guys?


----------



## Ross (30/6/05)

yep slugger - c u there....


----------



## Snow (1/7/05)

Yep, I'll be there around 6. 

Adam, reserving a spot in front of the kettles sounds like a top idea. I wonder if they'd be partial to giving us a tour of the brew room.....

- Snow


----------



## jgriffin (1/7/05)

I'll be there about 6 too.


----------



## Ross (1/7/05)

Ken,

I got you the Timothy Taylor Landord you requested - I'll bring it with me on Friday just in case you don't find the time to visit my "Carbrook Brewery"

See you about 6.00 guys...

P.S. John, have you got a bottle of the Rye Ale left?

Edit: yes Friday - thanks Ken


----------



## GMK (1/7/05)

Thanks Ross - thought it was Friday 8th of July we were meeting up.

Ken...


----------



## jgriffin (1/7/05)

Ross - yes heaps. I have two there sitting for you. And Yes Ken, on the 8th.


----------



## Coodgee (1/7/05)

you should be able to get a pretty decent bar tab with this many drinkers attending...


----------



## fergi (1/7/05)

just finnished a secret meeting with the barrossa brewers club guys,we want to know what it would cost us for you queenslanders to keep kenny up there<<FOR GOOD..



fergi


----------



## TidalPete (1/7/05)

fergi said:


> just finnished a secret meeting with the barrossa brewers club guys,we want to know what it would cost us for you queenslanders to keep kenny up there<<FOR GOOD..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you make that offer in grain? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nonicman (1/7/05)

If GMK enterprises relocated to QLD that could be a good thing. Image the improvements to everybody's bar and brewery.

Edit: at mine anyway


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (2/7/05)

Move Kenny to QLD would be cheeper freight for me, I'm in ..   

Wish I had the time to fly down for a meet up on friday night ....
enjoy guys   

Cheers fnqbunyip


----------



## Batz (2/7/05)

fergi said:


> just finnished a secret meeting with the barrossa brewers club guys,we want to know what it would cost us for you queenslanders to keep kenny up there<<FOR GOOD..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THE ANSWER IS NO !!! :angry: 

These guys haven't met Kenny yet , they will at 6.00 pm on the 8th , try asking this question at 7.30 pm :lol: :lol: 

Batz :lol:


----------



## sluggerdog (2/7/05)

Batz said:


> fergi said:
> 
> 
> > just finnished a secret meeting with the barrossa brewers club guys,we want to know what it would cost us for you queenslanders to keep kenny up there<<FOR GOOD..
> ...



hahaha NOW I am scared...


----------



## Batz (2/7/05)

And so you should be sulgger ! :lol: :lol: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Ross (2/7/05)

You rotten sods  - just as well Ken has a great sense of humour...

He was the perfect host, when I was in the Barossa...


----------



## Batz (2/7/05)

Don't be concerned Ross  

Kenny and I both stir the sh%t out of each other all the time :lol: 

Having said that we are still not keeping the little toad here !
Got enough of them already :lol: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/05)

Batz said:


> THE ANSWER IS NO !!!
> These guys haven't met Kenny yet , they will at 6.00 pm on the 8th , try asking this question at 7.30 pm
> Batz



I think our humour has a lot in common Batz. Can't wait to meet you. :lol:


----------



## nonicman (4/7/05)

Any suggestions from the locals regarding accommodation for this coming friday night within stumbling distance of the Oxford 152? Planning on coming down for the meet GMK on the Friday night, and not having much luck finding anything in that area.

Cheers


----------



## GMK (4/7/05)

cool - will be good to see you there.....

hopefully one of the other guys might be able to put you up for the night.....

.......AHB Hospitality usually prevails.


----------



## nonicman (4/7/05)

GMK said:


> cool - will be good to see you there.....
> 
> hopefully one of the other guys might be able to put you up for the night.....
> 
> ...



Don't want to offend/impose, as there will be two of us and we'll be running late, so a hotel/motel room that is reasonable is what we're looking for (checkin, park the ute and stroll to 152). Couldn't find anything in walking distance at wotif.com, might have to settle for taxi dash from the CBD.


----------



## adam (4/7/05)

Gday guys
I spoke with the duty manager yesterday whilst at the sunday sesh. and it seems that they will only reserve a table for catered events - and as i dont know the exact numbers or what people want to eat i thought it was best that we just lob up on Friday - we will get a table at some stage.
Nonic - there arent any motels within walking distance unfortunately, but if you are staying in the city why not catch the citycat to Bulimba and then walk up Oxford Street (about 400m) it is a beautiful 20 minute journey and the last cat back to the city leaves at about 10.30pm


----------



## sluggerdog (8/7/05)

All Set for this arvo guys?

Will see you all there about 6ish.

Cheers!


----------



## Ross (8/7/05)

See you there Slugger...

I wonder if GMK & family have arrived.... "Are we there yet?"....."Are we there yet?" - bet it's been a lovely drive


----------



## Snow (8/7/05)

I'm thirsty already! :beer: I'll be ther at 6. Ken told me he'd be ther after tea, around 7.30.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (8/7/05)

Snow said:


> I'm thirsty already! :beer: I'll be ther at 6. Ken told me he'd be ther after tea, around 7.30.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.
> [post="66655"][/post]​



After tea!!! I thought he was up here for a drink!!!  We'll be half blind by then...


----------



## Hoops (8/7/05)

I'm definitley coming tonight so will finish packaging up the hops for everyone, don't know what time though, hopefully not too far past 6

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (8/7/05)

Just scoping out who i should be looking for when I get there having only ever met ross before.. for those others who might not have met others here is the best pic I could find which has some brissy boys at the brew day a while back:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Bris...-t5067-s30.html

I'm soon to head off to this as the bus/ferry takes 1.5 hours so I guess I'll see you all there, should get there just after 6.

Cheers!


----------



## jgriffin (8/7/05)

7:30???


----------



## Ross (9/7/05)

What a night guys - still feeling slightly pissed this morning - Was great to catch up again & to meet some new faces - I won't risk naming everyone who was there, just in case I miss someone, though I think I can remember you all...

Looks like some of you are coming over on Friday to help me run my stocks down before I head off to the UK, haven't a clue who said they were coming, so let us know, so I can sort some food out....


Hope you enjoyed your welcome to Qld Ken


----------



## Coodgee (9/7/05)

I'm kinda glad I didn't go and kinda wish I had gone at the same time! I had a busy day today finnishing off my ag setup so I need to be feeling ok! 

sounds like a great night though. suprised the pub had enough beer for a HB meetup!!

p.s. Wolf is a pretty cool dude Ross!


----------



## GMK (29/7/05)

Thanks for the Queensland Hospitality Guys.

The Bulimba night was tops - the next day was not too crash hot - i think i drank too much.

Checking Ross's setup out and playing pinball and pool in his bar was grand.

The Batz Brew Day was sensational and a great way to finish the holiday.

It was great catching up with so many fellow brewers and putting names to faces.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ross (29/7/05)

GMK said:


> Thanks for the Queensland Hospitality Guys.
> 
> The Bulimba night was tops - the next day was not too crash hot - i think i drank too much.
> 
> ...



Ken, Good to see you got home safely & glad you enjoyed our Qld hospitallity. - Always nice to have an excuse for a few beers


----------



## GMK (29/7/05)

Thanks Ross...

How is the British Beer Festival Going?


----------



## Ross (29/7/05)

GMK said:


> Thanks Ross...
> 
> How is the British Beer Festival Going?
> [post="69184"][/post]​



Starts Tuesday next week with the trade day - 1 of the micros gave me tickets, so looking forward to catching up with kook & sampling a few...

Unfotunately I'm shooting off to Libya to look at some scrap - just praying the visa takes a while, or I'm gonna miss the festival - BLOODY WORK....


----------

